
How Public Safety Agencies Responded to Major Vulns in Vehicle Surveillance Tech - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/10/license-plate-readers-exposed-how-public-safety-agencies-responded-massive
======
betandr
What did we learn today about security through obscurity, children? ;)

